# Widelux landscapes



## ksmattfish (Jul 22, 2004)

My Widelux camera has been sitting in disrepair for 3 or 4 years, but now it on it's way back from the repair shop  :bounce:  , so I dug out some of my shots with it....

Mud Creek Series




















Clinton Lake







Camera:  Widelux F6
Film:  Tmax 100
scanned from neg


----------



## oriecat (Jul 22, 2004)

You have a widelux?! :shock:  I am so jealous.  One of my photo magazines had an article on Jeff Bridges and his widelux photography.  I seriously wanted one after seeing that.

Matt, those are gorgeous.  Can't wait to see more new stuff when you get it back!!


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, gorgeous pictures!!


----------



## ormia (Jul 22, 2004)

Wowie. :thumbsup:  
I love the 2nd and 4th photos. Makes me want to go out and shoot some black and white film.


----------



## mrsid99 (Jul 22, 2004)

Gotta agree they're neat pics....as usual!
 Question...Is color film available for that camera?


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 22, 2004)

Ksmattfish:  If you keep posting things like this, I'm gonna end up in a fight with my wife.  All I need it to buy more stuff.  These are great pictures.


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 22, 2004)

Now that I see these at home on a nice CRT monitor I am floored.  Stunning shots.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 22, 2004)

love them :thumbsup: 
it uses 120 film? right


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 22, 2004)

These were taken on 35mm film.  It produces a frame 6cm long, so it's like a crop from 120, but it's just regular 35mm film.  There is a Widelux model that uses 120/220 film (it takes 12x6cm frames I think).  

I have run a few rolls of color through it, but you know, I'm BW.  I lent it to my buddy for a trip.  He used Velvia and it was great.


----------



## craig (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice shots! The built in spirit level is classic.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 23, 2004)

OMG the last one is stunning!!!


----------



## doxx (Jul 23, 2004)

*getting the Widelux itch again*
The last pic is sweeeeeeet


----------



## airgunr (Jul 23, 2004)

Very nice series of pictures as well as a truely cool camera!  ;^D


----------



## Alison (Jul 23, 2004)

I really like the texture in the 3rd one. Really neat camera!


----------



## grooski (Jul 23, 2004)

Nice photos!  Oh and by the way did you try and over expose the sky or was it to hard to get the tree exposed properly with the sky?


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 23, 2004)

grooski said:
			
		

> Nice photos!  Oh and by the way did you try and over expose the sky or was it to hard to get the tree exposed properly with the sky?



The Mud Creek pics were taken near the end of my local mountain bike trails on a bright, hot August afternoon.  It's like a peninsula in a river.  Outside the trees the sun was glaring, but under the big cottonwoods it was much darker.  I exposed for the trees and grass, and knew the sky was going to block up.  

The best days for the widelux are overcast days.  It's really hard to shoot a 140 degree shot without getting the sun or other strong highlights somewhere in the scene, and you get contrast shifts and stuff due to lens flare.  I look at this camera as a fun camera that happens to take fantastic pics.  It is differently shaped, but not bigger than a 35mm SLR so it's easy to carry around.


----------



## Soulreaver (Jul 25, 2004)

Mmmm, can't see any of the pics  :?


----------

